# ***Spring Dutch Oven Gathering & Trad Archery Shoot***



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 4, 2017)

The good folks at South Georgia Traditional Archery and Primitive Skills Club have invited us to join them at their March shoot for a weekend of fun and fellowship and Dutch Oven cooking!!!

What an awesome opportunity right???

March 10,11 & 12
The address is 179 Poole Rd. Ellaville, Georgia

As it is an archery club there are fees to shoot the range, however for first time guest there is no fee. It is mighty gracious of them to invite us to their land for this awesome opportunity. 

There will be plenty of room for tents and campers, running water, a cook shed, and bathrooms (flush toilets) for the bare neccessities. 

Put it on your calendar and lets make this happen!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 4, 2017)

Y'all ever vinture to the west side?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 4, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Y'all ever vinture to the west side?



that is closer to californiahhhh


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 4, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> that is closer to californiahhhh



Or Gods country Alabama


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 4, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Y'all ever vinture to the west side?



Ellaville is the west side.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 6, 2017)

Bump


----------



## K80 (Feb 7, 2017)

Can't make it,  have a fancy 6 figure wedding to go to. 

 I'd rather be camping with y'all...


----------



## Tag-a-long (Feb 8, 2017)

Us neither.   

Rut is scheduled to work and if they are not already here by then I'll be home waiting to catch puppies! 

Them Trad shooters is fine folks.  Maybe we can do one down there another time.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 8, 2017)

Where are all of those South Georgia Dutch Oven cooks that wanted us to have one down their way?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2017)

That's LilD's birthday weekend, maybe I can treat her to a road trip!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 8, 2017)

Keebs said:


> That's LilD's birthday weekend, maybe I can treat her to a road trip!



That would be phenomenal. I would get a to, too, two-fer.


----------



## Crickett (Mar 3, 2017)

Dang it I have to work that weekend.


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 4, 2017)

Cindy Lou and I would like to come hang out Saturday.We don't have bows or cookpots,but I would like for Cindy to meet some good folks from Woody's-GON.This event is only an hour or two from us.


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 6, 2017)

crackerdave said:


> Cindy Lou and I would like to come hang out Saturday.We don't have bows or cookpots,but I would like for Cindy to meet some good folks from Woody's-GON.This event is only an hour or two from us.



Good deal. We have an extra bow or two, and some arrows for either, or both of you if you would like to fling an arrow.
Good folks there, and better hospitality.

Coming for the west side of the state. I sometimes pick up Alt 27 at I-85 and head south through Moreland, Manchester and such.  Stay on 41 into a town called Geneva, then pick-up 240 South. Stay on 240 and in about 19 miles, you will get to Poole Rd.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 9, 2017)

Being sick for 4 days has put me way behind on deadlines in the busiest part of my year so I'm going to have to bow out on this one, but hope lots of DO folks make the trip. They won't be disappointed.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 9, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Being sick for 4 days has put me way behind on deadlines in the busiest part of my year so I'm going to have to bow out on this one, but hope lots of DO folks make the trip. They won't be disappointed.


 bless your heart................. 
I came over to say I have to bow out too, didn't realize when I signed up for the work softball game it was the same weekend....... and LilD has to work......... ya'll enjoy, this bunch always does!


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 10, 2017)

A dead power steering pump has knocked us out.
Maybe next time?
Thanks for the invite,though....we hate to miss it.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 10, 2017)

Y'all post some pics now! I'd love to be there


----------

